# How about a category for the new Tivo HD discussions?



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Right now, all the posts about the New TiVo HD are scattered hither and yon.

I think it would be great to move all the Tivo HD threads to a new Forum called, hmmmm, *TiVo HD*, with a sticky at Coffee House that all threads have been moved to that spot and a likely to be ignored suggestion that further posts on that topic should be posted there.

My preference would be a separate Forum from the S3, although I'm sure there are varied opinions on this.

I'm sure y'all have thought of that, but I don't know the amount of work or complexity in executing the move and creation of a new forum.

Also, is it difficult to move threads to their appropriate forum (I know it was done all the time with the old, pre-internet compuserve fora, with a note to the effect that the thread had been moved).

Thanks for all your work for us!!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

By "category", do you mean "forum"?

The "TiVo HD" is in the Series 3 family, so really, all "TiVo HD" posts in the Coffee House should be moved to the Series 3 forum and the forum software will indicate so in the Coffee House, putting "Moved" in front of each thread, so if it's clicked, you end up in the Series 3 forum.

I would suggest that the description of the Series 3 forum be modified to include a note about the TiVo HD unit, if it's not already there.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs 
This area is for chat about HDTV TiVo powered DVRs.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

It can be confusing when you have a gander in the forums for the Tivo's in question not knowing wheither the post is related to the Tivo HD or the S3 model...

I suggested to ML months ago to at least try a forum for the Tivo HD, but alas he shot me down pronto ...


----------

